# What happens if someones passport isnt given back



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So there is someone that I have come across who is from an asian country (imagine that) who had a construction job and the company went belly up a year and a half or so ago. The person never got his passport back. He has been here just doing odd jobs, illegally obviously. He is scared and worried and doesnt know what to do. He would like to go home, but has no money. 

What would be your suggestion? Nationality is Sri Lanken.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> So there is someone that I have come across who is from an asian country (imagine that) who had a construction job and the company went belly up a year and a half or so ago. The person never got his passport back. He has been here just doing odd jobs, illegally obviously. He is scared and worried and doesnt know what to do. He would like to go home, but has no money.
> 
> What would be your suggestion? Nationality is Sri Lanken.


I would say call the police and explain about that his passport is being held illegally.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

you report to Human Trafficking department
www.humantrafficking.org


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

why would you report a missing passport to Human Trafficking Department?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Cos he not got a car either 

What is he doing for his holidays?


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Lmao!!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is the thing. He has now 'lived' illegally for like 21 months. He does not have any information on the company. I think he was one of the construction worker types who get paid 1000 dirhams a month  He is scared to go to anyone at this point, because he doesnt want to go to jail. He really just wants to go home. He has no holidays. 

It is sad what is done to these people. I would like to help him but do not want to get myself in trouble nor involved (that dog thing is still causing me issues with crazy people writing me on facebook from the k9 site telling me they need that dog and I MUST get it back!!!). But want to help. Does the human trafficing work with people who have their passports taken and not returned?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Cos he not got a car either
> 
> What is he doing for his holidays?


PMSL

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

|James| said:


> why would you report a missing passport to Human Trafficking Department?


Thread says passport is not given back and not just missing


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you know what will happen to him ?? As he should have went then, but of course, these people belitle them and scare them. And he didnt know where to go. And he just let time slip by until now he is very scard of what will happen to him but just wants to go home. He has not seen his kids for a long time.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella, HT department are looking for illegal immigrants to UAE surely, not someone who is here now and been tucked up and dropped in it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy, he needs to get in touch with the Sri Lankan Consulate. Explain the situation to them, get a new passport processed and leave the country as soon as possible.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here Jynx:
Consulate General of Sri Lanka -Dubai


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, just spoke with a friend who works in HR and is Sri Lankan (how convenient!  ). Anyway, he was asking if this person still has his labour card. If he does, then he needs to get in touch with the company somehow, any person from that company, and try and get his passport back. If that doesn't work, then he needs to visit the consulate like I mentioned earlier. They will get him a new temporary passport and send him back to Sri Lanka.
Let me know if you need more help. My friend knows a few people at the consulate and can give him the contact details, etc. of who to meet. Let me know.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Jynxy, he needs to get in touch with the Sri Lankan Consulate. Explain the situation to them, get a new passport processed and leave the country as soon as possible.


Yes he does, but before he does that he needs a police report to state that his pssport is lost, he also needs to go to the naturalisation department too to prove that he's not an "illegal".

Basically he's screwed if he is, but he can always wait for an amnesty.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Of course he is illegal. The company he was working for went belly up. They didnt offer to send him home, they just disappeared one day and he had no job. He had no money. He has been illegal now for a long time. 

So what do you suggest wise Andy?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd go along with pam's suggestion.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Jynxy, he needs to get in touch with the Sri Lankan Consulate. Explain the situation to them, get a new passport processed and leave the country as soon as possible.


Is the correct answer. Shame he didn't think to do so 20 months ago.

The defunct employer should also be reported to the Ministry of Labour (helpline tel 800 665) as they should be involved in an employment problem.

-


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

and Elphaba in her infinite goodness will eventually volunteer to help the stranded laborer!


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

He is in trouble. I will check into it and inform u. But he must have some information about the company that is holding his passport? a name?


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

there are a number of things that can be done that MAY POSSIBLLY work!!!! (but you never know) Firstly he will need to have proff that he has been trying to get in touch with his old employers over the 21 month period, if this is not possible some form of proff in the form of an email (dated, even if it comes back as a delivery fail) or a fax (fax is better). If still not possible then he must show that he has tried to get in touch with the sponsor (again the same proff) 

This case will be a "human Rights case" (not human trafficing) First issue is with the Labour Department for his labour rights, and second is at the immigration, and 9 times out of 10 they don't care why it happened they just fine.

In conclusion the best thing to do is build up as much proff that he has been trying to contact everyone in his old company (fax/ Email) and get a lawyer or experienced local, and go to the human rights office. If not wait for Eid and hope that he is pardoned.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

An update. 

This person was picked up this week. They gave him multiple phone calls to try and find someone to come and pay a fee (it was much lower then anything related to being here 3 years not on a visa penalties) and then would have to sponsor him. He said this or he was going to jail. I felt bad for the fellow but I dont even have him clean my apartment or anything and I just gave him stuffs to help him along just because. Then he called a few hours later, he was being sent home directly, no jail time  So, good for him to finally be going home.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> An update.
> 
> This person was picked up this week. They gave him multiple phone calls to try and find someone to come and pay a fee (it was much lower then anything related to being here 3 years not on a visa penalties) and then would have to sponsor him. He said this or he was going to jail. I felt bad for the fellow but I dont even have him clean my apartment or anything and I just gave him stuffs to help him along just because. Then he called a few hours later, he was being sent home directly, no jail time  So, good for him to finally be going home.


Excellent!! Glad he got out ok!!:clap2::clap2:


----------

